# DemoCoding?



## Piesbruhder (27. Februar 2002)

Hallo! 
Ich interessier mich jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit für
Coder-Demos. Das erste mal hab ich bei GIGA sowas gesehnen.
Inzwischen lade ich mir einmal die Woche das neuste von
scene.org
Aber jetzt endlich worums geht:

Was genau sind eigentlich Demos. Wie enstehen sie. Und wie
komme ich dazu sowas zu erlernen?
Ich stell mir das nicht einfach vor. Man braucht sicher Jahre.
Aber ich will es erstmal wissen. Dann entscheide ich ob ich
mich wirklich trauen soll das anzupacken.

Also ich bin für jede Antwort zu haben.
machts gut! 


:|


----------



## Neuk (27. Februar 2002)

Hab mich auch mal kurzzeitig damit beschäftigt...
Damals noch mit dem integrierten Assembler von Turbo Pascal...

Sowas fänd ich auch cool... leider bin ich des Assembler nicht so mächtig (werd ich hoffentlich aber noch ändern)...


----------



## Piesbruhder (27. Februar 2002)

Assambler?
Das hab ich mir schon gedacht. Aber es war
für mein kleines Hirn unvorstellbar, dass
man mit diesem kryptischen Krempel
grafisch programmieren kann. Kennst du
gute, deutsche Tutorials die die
Grundlagen erklären?
Ist Assembler wirklich so schwer wie es
aussieht oder noch schlimmer?
(Ich frag dich weil es sich so anhört
 als hättest dus versucht)

Fragen über Fragen!

Vielleicht kommt noch jemand der
besser bescheit weiß.
Aber erstmal danke, ciao! :|


----------



## -=( Ginese)=- (2. März 2002)

Würde mich auch interessieren!
Aber mich interessieren mehr die Installer die einigeCrews machen!
Ich sage nur der MYTH Installerin ihrem End Of Twilight Release!

So genial,das Dingens ist einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (2. März 2002)

1. C++ lernen.
1.1 Buch kaufen
1.2 Buch durcharbeiten
1.3 Üben, üben, üben

2. WinAPI lernen.
2.1-2.3 wie bei 1.

3. DirectX/OpenGL lernen.
3.1-3.3 wie bei 1.

optional:
4. Mathe studieren.


Viel Spaß 
Ich stecke grade so irgendwo in Phase 3, Phase 4 ist geplant


----------



## Piesbruhder (2. März 2002)

Das is ja ganz schön heftig.
besonders das vierte

ansonsten bin ich gerade bei 1.2
naja. ich denk damit is das thema im großen und ganzen
abgeschlossen.

Aber wenn noch ein paar Democoder hier im Forum sind
wär es nett wenn sie hier auch was sagen würden.


Eine Frage hab ich noch. gibt es irgendwo sources von
"standart-demos". Damit mein ich sachen wie ein Würfel
oder so. zum üben. für später. wenn ich mal c++ kann.
und eine API ist sowas wie DirectX gell?

ciao!   :|


----------



## Xeragon (4. März 2002)

Für Würfel drehen brauchst kein "Demo-Tutorial", das wird in jeglichen 3D-Theorie od. 3D-API Büchern & Tutorials beschrieben.


----------



## Cora (1. Dezember 2005)

Heutzutage werden sogar die 4k Intros in C++ programmiert. Ein Assemblercode ist zwar schneller und platzsparender, aber größere Projekte wären in Assembler ziemlich zeitaufwändig. Große und komplexe Spiele z.B. wären in Assembler fast unmöglich bzw. wären mit erheblichen Zeitaufwand verbunden.


----------

